#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Guide to Astm Test Methods for the Analysis of Petroleum Products and Lubricants

## nwingwon

Dear Brothers



Guide to Astm Test Methods for the Analysis of Petroleum Products and Lubricants (Astm Manual Series)
By R. A. Kishore Nadkarni



    *  Publisher:   Astm Intl
    * Number Of Pages:   389
    * Publication Date:   2000-07
    * Sales Rank:   2333929
    * ISBN / ASIN:   0803120877
    * EAN:   9780803120877
    * Binding:   Paperback
    * Manufacturer:   Astm Intl
    * Studio:   Astm Intl
    * Average Rating:  
    * Total Reviews:  




Book Description:

It is critical for testing laboratory personnel to be fully familiar with all the details of the tests they are performing. But it is also important for non-laboratory personnel to know at least the significance, advantages, limitations, and precision of particular tests used to characterize product quality. Only by understanding the pros and cons of these tests can both suppliers and customers reach sound conclusions and agree on the appropriate quality and performance of a product.

For the first time ever, the essential elements of all standards analytical tests used to characterize petroleum products and lubricants are available in one unique volume. Brief descriptions of the 350 tests described, include principles involved, test summary, advantages, limitations, and test precision data. Where available equivalent tests from IP, ISO, JIS, DIN, and AFNOR are also referenced.


Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: See More: Guide to Astm Test Methods for the Analysis of Petroleum Products and Lubricants

----------


## smartsiz

Dear nwingwon!!

Unfortunately the download link is not working properly could u upload it again...............this book is very helpful for me

Regards

----------


## Shabbir2009

Can u reupload please.






> Dear Brothers
> 
> Guide to Astm Test Methods for the Analysis of Petroleum Products and Lubricants (Astm Manual Series)
> By R. A. Kishore Nadkarni
> 
> 
> 
>     *  Publisher:   Astm Intl
>     * Number Of Pages:   389
> ...

----------


## smartsiz

Dear brother!
Kindly upolad this book again

Reagrds

----------


## vikaschaurasia

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## netoferraz

new link, please?

----------


## Petrus Tampubolon

Brothers,
I have file Guide to Astm Test Methods for the Analysis of Petroleum Products and Lubricants (Astm Manual Series) by R. A. Nadkarni...
server was error, please give your e-mail to tampu_trus@yahoo.co.id

----------


## rajaijah

can somebody post an updated link for the file.
Thanks.

----------


## krypton

the link is dead, re upload please we need it

----------


## georgecis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------

